# New Caledonia, FIJI, PNG.....racing??



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

Does anyone know if the there are any MTB races in or amoung the pacific islands?


----------



## blackbart (May 1, 2004)

I passed through PNG a few years ago - I would be blown away if anyone is riding the trails aout there. Steeper than hell and you would probably be shuttling by plane! Can't say much about the other places...


----------

